
The Industrial Revolution could shed light on modern productivity - sohkamyung
https://www.economist.com/finance-and-economics/2018/08/02/the-industrial-revolution-could-shed-light-on-modern-productivity
======
JDiculous
TLDR: High wages incentivize automation (ie. increased productivity)

Another argument in favor of higher wages. But high wages aren't happening on
their own, and thus we may need a policy like UBI (universal basic income) to
increase wages by enabling more people to drop out of the labor force for
unenjoyable jobs.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
In a country with a constrained housing supply (like the UK) wouldn't any
basic income just end up in the pockets of landlords?

~~~
tedeh
I don't know if that is so, but as a solution "basic housing" may be required
too then?

~~~
pjc50
We could call it "council housing". We could even observe that, left to the
free market, housebuilding can become unacceptably cramped and poor quality,
and decide to raise the minimum standard.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parker_Morris_Committee](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parker_Morris_Committee)

